# CREATE-Strings in Anwendung verwalten



## Horschie2 (4. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anwendung zur Verwaltung von "Vereinszeiten" (Trainingszeiten, Arbeitszeiten) mit SQLite als Datenbank geschrieben. 

Wie handhabt ihr das erstellen einer neuen Datenbank und deren Tabellen...besser: wie hinterlegt ihr die ganzen CREATE - Strings in der Anwendung? 


Danke 
Christoph


----------



## Sempah (4. Mrz 2010)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber wenn du lediglich die "Create-Statements" verwalten möchtest (so dass sie nicht verloren gehen), könntest du doch einfach einen Ordner namens "db" o.Ä. in deinem Project anlegen und dort deine *.sql Dateien lagern. 

Wieso möchtest du die Statements als String im Code haben?


----------



## maki (4. Mrz 2010)

iBatis, oder ein richtiges ORM (JPA + Hiebrnate, JPA + EclipseLink, etc.)


----------

